# Flatliners (1990)



## Annette (Mar 15, 2001)

Flatliners starred Kiefer Sutherland, Julia Roberts, Kevin Bacon and William Baldwin.

This was an excellent film. It was all about the adults being obsessed with Death. Whether there was an afterlife. Each person was 'killed' then brought back to life, each one being left that little while longer. They then spoke of their experiences. Only trouble being each one was haunted by something from their past.

All in all I thoroughly enjoyed this film and will watch it again and again.

Annette.:circle:


----------



## Krystal (Apr 7, 2001)

I enjoy Flatliner also.  It was a good movie.  The death theme was very interesting.  I love seen Kiefer and Kevin in this one. They choose great actors for this one.

Krystal


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 18, 2001)

i enjoyed this movie -- not as much as some others i've seen Kiefer Sutherland in, but the idea was interesting -- and is something that a number of people explore -- "is there something/anything after death" -- 

and it was interesting to see how the different characters approached that question -- 

Highlander II


----------



## Chilly (Nov 7, 2001)

*lol*

omg!i sooooooo love this movie.......keifer and kevin in one movie?wow!aaaaaaaaaaaa  excellnt!


----------



## summershake (Nov 9, 2001)

That one was one of my favourites, I watched it over and over again!!! I was young when I first saw it and the theme is really very fascinating! (Although it scared the heck out of me then...  )


----------



## Chilly (Nov 9, 2001)

*lol*

it scared u?!?!? it was sad from kifers point of view............dont u think?


----------



## Annette (Nov 9, 2001)

It still makes me jump in parts and I've seen it a few times. Still love it though.


annette


----------



## summershake (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: lol*



> _Originally posted by Chilly _
> *it scared u?!?!? it was sad from kifers point of view............dont u think? *


Of course it's sad but before you get to know what's really going on it's terrific...when Julia meets her dead father again and again or esp. when Kiefer meets the little boy and he beats the crap out of him...


----------



## Chilly (Nov 9, 2001)

*lol*

kiefer getting beat up was bad............but i sympathised with him u know?lol 

and kevin.......his was bad..........but kiefers wsas worst......i mean he killed someone..........

did julias dad do drugs?


----------



## Annette (Nov 10, 2001)

I think so if i remember correctly.

annette


----------



## Chilly (Nov 10, 2001)

*lol*

and she saw him so he ran out an committed suicide right?oh yeh i rememeber............her mum balmed it on her.......


----------



## Annette (Nov 11, 2001)

I've just spoilt myseslf and ordered Flatliners on DVD for the grand price of Â£9.99(incl. p&p). Couldn't resist after talking about it on here. 


annette


----------



## Chilly (Nov 11, 2001)

*oooooh*

i wish we were all so lucky to have it..........but us being so poor...............


----------



## summershake (Nov 11, 2001)

Already got it on video for several years now...the quality isn't so good anymore after rewatching it the 1000th time...LOL


----------



## Chilly (Nov 11, 2001)

*lol*

i hate it when that happens! ive never recorded it coz its a bit rude and my dad gets really.....mad......also its embarssing watching it with ur family.....lol


----------



## summershake (Nov 15, 2001)

D'ya mean the Bladwin-women-scenes? I wouldn't mind watching the movie with my parents but you can be sure as hell that when I'm watching it alone in my room one of them will barge in to ask me something, notice I'm watching tv, look up at the tv, look back at me and babble some excusion leaving the room...LOL 
That's what happens every time I watch a movie and there is a little or even just tiny sex scene in it...I can be sure that this will be the time they forget to knock and stumble back outside embarrased...that's why I love living on my own now... 
Murphy's Law! LOL


----------



## Chilly (Nov 15, 2001)

*lol*

my dad gets really mad!!!!!lol

anyway bak to flatliners...lol
yeh its them scenes that u said. it sorta ruins the whole movie coz the idea is reallygood.
but i dont udnertsnad y is seeing women his like nightmare?


----------



## summershake (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: lol*



> _Originally posted by Chilly _
> *
> but i dont udnertsnad y is seeing women his like nightmare? *


They all are confrontated with something bad they did in their life...or at least they think they did (in Julia's case....it wasn't really her fault)...
And Baldwin (don't know the name of his part) filmed all the woman without them knowing...he kinda abused them...
So it's getting back to him.....


----------



## Annette (Nov 16, 2001)

Received my copy of Flatliners today, WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!

Am going to watch it tonight. 


annette


----------



## summershake (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Annette _
> *Received my copy of Flatliners today, WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Am going to watch it tonight.
> ...


Cool! So have a good night's sleep after watching it...if you can sleep then...LOL


----------



## Annette (Nov 16, 2001)

Never thought of that Summershake. I'll just have to cuddle up to the husband in bed. 


annette


----------



## summershake (Nov 16, 2001)

So good luck with doing that...  
Would like to watch it too but tonight they're airing a movie with Michael Shanks in it...


----------



## Annette (Nov 16, 2001)

Thanks Summershake. 


annette


----------



## Chilly (Nov 17, 2001)

*lol*

ah thanks for that

hey annie wheres ur flatliners tape?
>hums innocently<


----------



## Annette (Nov 18, 2001)

Hey Chilly, not a tape but DVD and it was great to watch it again.


annette


----------



## Chilly (Nov 18, 2001)

*lol*

ok where is ur dvd?
>hms inocently<
i havent got it..................>continues humming< lol


----------



## Annette (Nov 19, 2001)

Its on my shelf in my living room. 


annette


----------



## Chilly (Nov 19, 2001)

*lol*

ure meant to play along dude >sighs< some people lol


>sighs heavily< i still cant acept that kiefer and kevin were in the same movie.............lol

mayeb we should try the idea out? lol


----------



## Annette (Nov 19, 2001)

Sorry Chilly, not with it. Kevin and Kiefer are good together.


annette


----------



## Chilly (Nov 20, 2001)

*lol*

ah maybe i dont make sense?lol

k+k = sweetness......lol


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 8, 2002)

ok - wow - haven't been back here in a while -- 

haven't watched this movie in a while -- been stuck on other stuff - like Christopher Lambert films --- 

anyway -- the choices of 'what' came back to haunt them was interesting -- Nelson - the kid he tortured and accidently killed; Julia's character - her father's herion addiction; Baldwin's character - his 'amateur porn' set up, then his fiancee finding out about it - think he had the worst time; and Kevin's character - that little girl they teased in the school yard -- 

then they all made amends w/ their past - realizing they had done 'wrong' -- kind of 'saved their souls' in a way --


----------



## Chilly (Jan 15, 2002)

*hay*

hey hows u doing?

lambert huh? neat!

yeh it was cool the way they saved their souils, its like they got a dsecond chance to put right wat theyd done rong
i loved it anywayz


----------

